# JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps + UPDATE: Shipping ver!



## selfbuilt (Apr 11, 2008)

_*UPDATE MAY 1, 2008:* JetBeam has sent me a full shipping version of the Jet-I MK IBS (courtesy of bugoutgearusa.com). I've updated all the runtimes in this thread, although there was little difference to my engineering sample MKII IBS. There are some build differences, though - scroll down for more info. For a comparison of this same IBS circuit in CR123A format, see my Jet-II IBS._

_*REVIEWER’S NOTE:* This is a three-part review. The first part is a build and runtime overview of the new JetBeam “infinite brightness system” (IBS) circuit, in the form of the engineering sample Jet-I MKII IBS. The second part is a build update with the full shipping version, now renamed the Jet-I MK IBS. The third part is a detailed beamshot and runtime comparison to other similar lights. The MK/MKII IBS lights were provided free of charge by JetBeam for review._

*PART I: Jet-I MK IBS Build/Runtime Comparison*

*Specification: (according to the Manufacturer)*
LED: CREE 7090 XR-E (Q5 bin)
Max Output: 225 Lumens (“Torch Lumens”)
Reflector: OP aluminum reflector
Lens: Sapphire crystal
Material: T6061 T6 aircraft aluminum alloy
Finish: HA III Military grade hard anodized
Battery: one AA battery or any other batteries of the same size
Input voltage: 0.7-4.2V
Switch: Reverse push button switch
Waterproof: Accord to IPX-8 standard
Dimension: Bezel diameter 21mm, Tail diameter 20mm, Overall length 91mm
Weight: 40g







As you can see, exterior styling is very nice. Light comes in a dark slate grey HA finish, similar to the earlier MKII models. There is some color mismatch between the head and body on my engineering sample, but that’s not uncommon for dark grey anodizing. Lettering is generally good, although the MKII and IBS labels on the head are not uniform in intensity/brightness (again, not uncommon for Jetbeam lights). The light lacks knurling, but the smooth body has indentations to improve grip or allow addition of trits. I have always found this model series to have an elegant look.






The light comes with double o-rings at both ends of the body tube. The o-rings are a bit thicker than most lights, leading to increased resistance when screwing the head and tail to the body tube. Although this makes a tight fit which should help for water-resistance, care needs to be taken to insure you don’t accidentally “pinch” an o-ring while tightening.

As you can see, the head contact board has a spring on it, so flat-top 14500 batteries can easily make contact. However, the increased resistance due to this second spring means that you may find it difficult to fully tighten the head/tailcap with a longer protected 14500 in there. I was able to manage this without too much force on my AW protected 14500s (NOTE: see update with shipping version in Part II below).

As with all JetBeam AA-model lights, the tailcap switch retaining ring is made of plastic. This is a concern for some, although I haven’t experienced any problems as yet on any of my JetBeam lights.






As you can see above, the MKII IBS uses the “silver” version of the Cree Q5 emitter (i.e. the area outside central die is silver in color, instead of the standard Cree yellow). My understanding is that there are no output differences between the silver and yellow versions, and these simply reflect different manufacturing plants. 

Screw thread comparison:

From left to right: MKII IBS, JET-I PRO, MKII X









The threads on the MKII IBS are improved from the early version of the MKII series. As you can see in the pics above, the MKII IBS (far left) has fewer but thicker threads than the original Cree MKII X (far right). This should reduce the risk of cross-threading. These threads are not as substantial as those on the JET-I PRO (middle) which are square and thick (a favorite with machinists). However, the MKII threads are anodized, allowing for tailcap lockout. 

The reverse clicky switch is fairly stiff, similar to other JetBeam models. The traverse is also fairly short (i.e. how far you have to press to activate the light), but accidental activation is unlikely given the resistance and flat-top switch cover. However, you may find getting into the “hidden modes” takes some practice, as you need to quickly flash the switch 3 times in less than one second (I've found this a bit challenging - see the Interface section below for a discussion). Light is able to tailstand.

From left to right: MKII IBS, JET-I PRO, MKII X





Early versions of JetBeam 1AA lights (i.e. the MKII X and the C-LEs) had fairly sharp edges around the tailcap lanyard attachment. As you can see above, the newer MKII IBS and JET-I PRO have an improved smooth edging.

*PART II: Build Comparison to Shipping Jet-I MK IBS*










As you can see, the full shipping version comes in a new hard-shell box with proper identification labels. Inside, securely packaged in foam inserts is the light, manual, warranty card, extra o-rings and switch boot cover, and wrist lanyard. A definite improvement over the current Jet-II and Jet-III packaging.

*Build Differences:*






A few obvious differences stand out. The anodizing is better match across the whole light, similar to the head of the engineering sample. However, the lettering is not as clear or sharp as the engineering sample. It's not quite as bad as the above pic makes it look, so here is another one:






Body tube and threads are the same between the two lights. O-rings are less orange and more red on the shipping version. 






Now this is a little strange - the o-ring around the lens is much smaller on the shipping version, and hence a lot more noticeable. It doesn't seem to interfere with the beam, though.






Now this is significant - notice how much longer the tailcap spring is on the shipping version (on the right).  I understand now the complaints from some people about not being able to fit some protected 14500 batteries in this light. With the extra spring in the head, that's a lot of tension on the battery (threads are anodized, so you need a full tightness fit of both the head and tail cap to make contact). Cranking it tight thus runs the potential risk of damaging your battery.






It seems like JetBeam is using the more substantial switch spring I noticed in my Jet-II review. But while that spring fits the bigger Jet-II tailcap fine, it is a bit wide at the base for the smaller red plastic retaining ring of the MK IBS. The first rung or two of the spring are jammed under the retaining ring, making it hard to separate the retaining ring from the switch assembly.

This is not really a problem when using standard batteries, but I find it very difficult to tighten the tailcap on most of my AW protected 14500s. I strongly recommend JetBeam revert to using the smaller springs in this light.

*Digital control:* 

All JetBeam lights use PWM, to my knowledge. On this light, the frequency is high enough that I can’t detect it by eye or instrument, even at the lowest output settings. :thumbsup: 

*Interface:* 

The MK IBS allows you to set three defined output states (A, B, C) through a continuously variable brightness mechanism similar to some Liteflux, EdgeTAC, and DBS lights. Interface is as follows:

_Mode Switching_
According to the JetBeam manual and published specs, default settings for the three modes are: A is High brightness (~80-85% max), B is Low brightness (~10-15%), and C is the warning signal. There is no memory mode - when switched on each time, the light enters mode A. Lightly press the tail cap button (i.e. quick flash), and the light will go from mode A -> B -> C in cycle. Note that on my engineering sample, A and B were both pre-set to Max (100%) brightness.

_Changing the Brightness Level_
To access the IBS cycle, lightly press the tail cap button three or more times within one second in any mode to enter the “Hidden Menu” for that mode. This allows you to set each of A, B and C modes individually.

After 3 quick flashes, the light immediately goes into the “Brightness Setting” mode where it will ramp brightness from Min (5%) to Max (100%) gradually. Once it reaches Max, the light then starts over at Min and repeats the process. A complete cycle is supposed to take about 8 seconds according to the manual, but I’ve found that my engineering sample takes about twice that long (see Ramp graph below). During this process, the light flickers once at Min (5%), twice at 50% output; and three times at Max (100%). Simply turn off the light to select the output level you want. It will then retain this setting the next time you turn the light back on.

_Special Functions Mode_
After entering the Brightness Setting mode of the Hidden Menu, lightly press the tail cap button once, and the light enters the Special Functions mode - which goes from 1HZ to 15HZ strobe, warning signal, standby signal, 100% SOS and 5% SOS. Again, if you want to select any of these functions, just turn off the light and it will be set for the next time you turn on.

_Reset Function_
From the Special Functions mode, lightly press the tail cap button once and the light enters Reset mode. Turn the light off, and when it comes back on you will be in the factory set default A, B, C settings (i.e. A: High brightness; B: Low brightness; C: Warning Signal). 

Although this interface seems to work pretty well, I personally found it hard to consistently flash the reverse clicky 3 times within one second to enter the Hidden Menu on my engineering sample. Either I was too slow, or I sometimes pressed too hard and clicked the switch off. I did find it a bit easier on my shipping sample, but of course, YMMV.  

*For comparison beamshots and a summary of throw and overall output, please scroll down to Part II of this review.*

*Testing Method:* All my output numbers are relative for my home-made light box setup, a la Quickbeam's FR.com method. My relative overall output numbers are typically similar to his, although generally a little lower. You can directly compare all my review graphs - i.e. an output value of "10" in one graph is the same as "10" in another. Throw values are the square-root of lux measurements taken at 1m using a light meter. 

*Variable Output Ramping*

Below is a graph comparing ramping outputs on both 14500 and Sanyo Eneloop. I’ve marked the graphs with the approximate time points when the light flashes to indicate 5%, 50%, and 100%. 






First off, I should explain that the “50%” flash setting is based on ~50% max output on 14500, regardless of what battery type is in there. Since the max output on standard alkaline/NiMH is only slightly brighter than the 50% level on 14500, this gives you the strange looking Eneloop curve shown above where “50% flash” is actually pretty close to the output of max “100% flash” on this battery type, but takes an extra ~7 secs or so to reach it.

Now with the corrected lightbox results, you’ll see the ramping results make a little more sense, although they are still not perfectly visually linear. You’ll also note that the ramping time is about twice as long as the 8 secs reported in the manual. For a comparison to other lights with a variable output interface, please see Part II of this review.

*Runtimes:*

_*Note: *all the runtimes below have been updated with the full shipping sample (including the default Hi and defaul Lo settings, that weren't available on my engineering sample). If you don't see the new graphs, just hit your browser's refresh button._





















_*Note:* “50% flash” on the graphs above refer to the point when the IBS circuit flashes to denote 50% on 14500 (which is actually near maximal on NiMH/Alkaline). “~50% (std batt)” refers to an arbitrary point I picked that gives you roughly 50% initial output on standard batteries._

*Preliminary Output/runtime observations:*


The maximum output on 14500 is an outstanding ~95 relative units on my scale. oo:
Output/efficiency on 14500 seems good, with no signs of the problem that plagued the initial release of the Jet-I PRO.
As JetBeam has pointed out, the circuit has some efficiency problems at the med/high output range on NiMH. For ex, the Default Hi and “50%” flash level (which are both just slightly lower output than max) have equivalent runtime to max. 
Low output is nice and low – as low as I’ve seen on a multi-stage 1AA light.  Runtimes are still progressing, but output levels are marked on the graphs above for your reference.
Higher output alkaline runtimes are disappointing, but that’s not entirely surprising given that this light is optimized for maximum brightness on 14500. 

*PART II: MKII IBS Comparison Beamshots/Runtimes*






For this part of the review, I am going to compare the engineering sample Jet-I MKII IBS (Q5) to the original JB MKII X (P4), EDGETAC NDI (Q5), Fenix L1D (Q5), and JB JET-I PRO (R2). The shipping version Jet-I MK IBS doesn't look appreciably different.

*Comparison Beamshots*

All lights are on max/100% on AW protected 14500, about 0.5 meters from a white wall. From left to right, top row is MKII IBS, Fenix L1D, EDGETAC NDI. Bottom row is MKII IBS again, with JET-I PRO, and MKII X. 













As you can see, the MKII IBS has the greatest output of all the lights shown (it’s even more noticeable in real life). It also has the widest spillbeam. Tint is white with a slight violet hue on my sample, but it’s not as pronounced as the above pics seem to show. 

*Throw/Output Summary Chart:*

As I mentioned earlier, my original lightbox recordings were in error (now corrected). Below is a summary chart, including some “ceiling bounce” numbers taken in a small windowless room (with light and lightmeter on the floor, both pointing straight up). 






As you can see from both the revised lightbox and ceiling bounce tests, the IBS is quite a bit brighter than the competition on max on 14500. oo: 

In terms of throw, on 14500 the MKII IBS is producing the following according to my lightmeter:
5%: 46 lux
50%: 1950 lux
100%: 3750 lux

*Runtimes:* 














































_*Note:* “50% flash” on the graphs above refer to the point when the IBS circuit flashes to denote 50% on 14500 (which is actually near maximal on NiMH/Alkaline). “~50% (std batt)” refers to an arbitrary point I picked that gives you roughly 50% initial output on standard batteries._

*Output/runtime observations:*


No doubt about it, the Jet-I MK IBS is the brightest light on 14500 that I have tested. :kiss:
Given the incredibly high output, heat is a concern: JetBeam recommends against running the light this way unsupervised, as it could get hot enough to burn something! I concur, and advise caution in using 100% on 14500. :candle:
Maximum output on standard batteries is similar or greater than the other lights test here, with typically equivalent output/runtime efficiency. :thumbsup:
There is some loss of efficiency on standard batteries at near maximal output, which according to Jetbeam is a trade-off in order to have maximal output on Li-ion (which so many of you seem to want ).
Low output is as low as I’ve seen for any of these newer multi-stage 1AA lights – certainly as low as my excellent NDI (and with equivalent runtime to boot). Very impressive that such a wide range of output is possible on the IBS circuit.
Regulation is excellent on all rechargeable battery types. Like the NDI, it’s clear that this light was designed to excel on rechargeables (NiMH and Li-ion).
High output performance on alkaline is certainly less impressive, but that’s not surprising on such a high-end light.

*Variable Output Ramping*

Below is a graph comparing ramping outputs on 14500 for all my lights that have this feature. The graph has been adjusted to percent maximal output for each individual light, to allow you to better compare the differences. I’ve marked the graphs with the approximate time points where the MKII IBS and DBS DI circuits flash to indicate 5%, 50%, and 100%. 






As you can see, ramping time is fairly long on the IBS, and slightly more visually curvilinear than most. 

*Preliminary conclusions:*

Highest output on 14500 of any 1AA I’ve seen. Good news for all you output freaks out there!  … but I must caution about the risks of excessive heat if run this way in a prolonged fashion.
Runtimes on higher output levels are very good on rechargeable battery types, but lower than the competition on standard batteries in the Med-Hi range. This may be a trade-off to get such a wide dynamic range on Li-ion. Further Med mode testing on NiMH is underway.
Lowest output mode (5%) is as low as I’ve seen on a multi-stage 1AA light – with output and runtime as good as my EDGETAC NDI. Well done! :thumbsup:
Regulated output on rechargeable battery types in all output modes is very good (e.g. unlike Fenix or earlier JetBeam lights on 14500, where you run on direct drive initially)
The feature set and user interface on this IBS circuit are more advanced than most lights, and is a considerable improvement over earlier JetBeam models. However, I found triple-flash to enter variable brightness and other modes a bit cumbersome compared to the simpler NDI interface. 
Light lacks a memory mode as such, but the flexibility to set 3 programmable states (accessed in a cycle) more than makes up for this, IMO.
Build quality on my samples are very high, consistent with other JetBeam lights. Standard issues like anodizing mismatch, lettering imperfections, and plastic switch retaining ring persist, but overall quality is still quite high. Note the larger tailcap spring on the shipping version is problematic for longer protected 14500 battieres.

I’m not sure if this JetBeam IBS will replace my NDI as my EDC (I’ve grown fond of the NDI’s forward clicky and elegant interface). But the higher output and 3 programmable states of the MKII IBS are certainly nice features, and I’ve always been a fan of the more elegant styling of the MKII series. 

Hmmm, decisions, decisions  … I’ll keep you posted on my experiences with it!

------------
_*UPDATE:* After EDCing the Jet-I MK IBS for a week, I thought I'd share my personal experiences with it relative to my NDI._

*MK IBS advantages:*

Higher possible maximum output on 14500 (pretty much an even wash on standard batteries, though).
3 output levels you can set (i.e. 5%, ~60%, 100% works well for me in practice), instead of just one set-able level plus max on the NDI. This is a major point in the MK's favour, as far as I am concerned. :thumbsup:
More elegant and refined look - but that's just my personal preference (the NDI's "tactical" look may be your thing ).
Can tailstand in stock form (but I find it more usable if you mod the switch cover so it doesn't - see below for discussion)

*MK IBS disadvantages:*

Reverse clicky is stiff and harder to activate than the smooth forward clicky of the NDI. The mod suggested by Nake in post #41 helps a lot (see my follow-up post #48), but still doesn't let you momentary flash like you can on the NDI.
Although overall output is similar on lowest setting - my preferred output level - the IBS has a brighter and more defined hotspot than the NDI (the NDI has a relatively brighter spill and smoother transition from the hotspot). Result is that I find myself "following the bouncing ball" with the MKII's hotspot when walking around the house at night, which I never felt with the NDI. Note the difference isn't huge between the lights, but it is noticeable to me. :sigh:
Less "grippy" texture of the MK IBS - I'm always a little worried it will slip out of my hand. No worries with the NDI!

For my personal preferences and daily usage, I find the balance swings slightly in favour of the NDI, despite its lack of a set-able "medium" level. Plus it happens to have a warmer tint that I personally like (of course, that's a complete lottery - YMMV). The Jet-I MK IBS is going into my computer travel bag for now (I leave the NDI at home when travelling through airport secuity ...)

*Bottom line:* I see the two lights as roughly equivalent overall, and I'm sure most here would be happy with either. Just go with whichever one seems to best match your personal tastes and preferences. :twothumbs


----------



## I came to the light... (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

thanks for the great review! I'm amazed at how much brighter than the NDI it is  And I've never seen regulation like that with infinitely adjustable modes...

I don't know whether I'm glad the kurling is missing... it makes it more pocket friendly, but less grippable. Overall, do you think the grip is good enough as it is?

Does the light have a purplish tint, or is it the camera?

You warned against leaving it running at 100% on liion - about how long would it be safe for? 10 minutes, like Fenix lights? 

Thank you again :twothumbs


----------



## Cheapskate (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Thanks for the excellent review.

Whilst this IBS may be the latest wunderkind, I think your review also highlights how good the NDI still is. It is able to extract a considerable amount of light (area under the graph line), no matter what type of battery you feed it, making it both highly efficient and flexible.


----------



## gunga (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Excellent review as always Selfbuilt. I think all reviewers should aspire to meet this standard.

Outstanding. 


While the jetbeam does have some weird blips in efficiency, it's good to see it's not all bad and can be avoided somewhat with careful level selection.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*



I came to the light... said:


> And I've never seen regulation like that with infinitely adjustable modes...


Yes, it is the best regulated continuously variable light I've seen, at least on rechargeable options. But that's probably also to the detriment of runtime efficiency. The NDI's regulation is certainly "good enough" in my mind, with the benefit of greater runtime.



> I don't know whether I'm glad the kurling is missing... it makes it more pocket friendly, but less grippable. Overall, do you think the grip is good enough as it is?


I haven't decided as yet - it's certainly less grippy than the NDI, but probably more grippy than the Fenix.



> Does the light have a purplish tint, or is it the camera?


The camera is accentuating it somewhat. It looks pure white until I put it up against the L1D (which is warmer tinted), at which point the IBS does look a little purplish.



> You warned against leaving it running at 100% on liion - about how long would it be safe for? 10 minutes, like Fenix lights?


Honestly, I don't know if any amount of time is safe at 100%. I was always in agreement with the decision on the NDI and Jet-I PRO to limit maximal output. Whatever you consider safe for other lights, I think you would want to shorten for this one. 



Cheapskate said:


> Whilst this IBS may be the latest wunderkind, I think your review also highlights how good the NDI still is. It is able to extract a considerable amount of light (area under the graph line), no matter what type of battery you feed it, making it both highly efficient and flexible.


Quite true - the NDI definitely seems the most output/runtime efficient of all the continuously variable lights, on all batteries (which is quite a feat). Similarly, the L1D remains the overall output/runtime efficiency king (but with the trade-off of lacking a true low mode and proper regulation on 14500s).



gunga said:


> While the jetbeam does have some weird blips in efficiency, it's good to see it's not all bad and can be avoided somewhat with careful level selection.


Yeah, for example not really worth running standard batteries at anything between "50% flash" and 100%, since you aren't getting any greater runtime for it.

Like with any light, it will take some time to find the optimal states for various batteries. I'll keep you posted on the low mode runtimes ...

:wave:


----------



## Nake (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Selfbuilt,

When you get a chance measure the current draw at the tail on the 100% setting. My MKIIx shows 1.6A with a 14500 at 100%. I have an R2 in it. Now that's bright.


----------



## m2usa (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Selfbuilt - thanks for the review. As usual, very complete; however, I think I'll still be EDCing my NDI for a little longer. :thumbsup:


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*



Nake said:


> When you get a chance measure the current draw at the tail on the 100% setting. My MKIIx shows 1.6A with a 14500 at 100%.


As you know, I don't usually bother with tailcap current draws - I find it's not always reliable on some multi-stage lights (the DMM resistance seems to prevent max brightness in some cases, confirmed with my lightmeter). But I will give it a try once I'm done the rest of the low mode runtimes.

If it works, I suspect current draw will be similar, given that the runtime on the MKIIX on 14500 is about the same as my IBS (i.e. 20-25mins). It definitely must be a real scorcher, especially with a R2 in yours!


----------



## Abumustafa (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Selfbuilt Amazing Review an Comparison between the competition whilst it may be brighter on 14500's it is clearly not that efficiant comapred to the NDI or L1D!

The NDI is such a GEM


----------



## AFAustin (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Thanks, selfbuilt, for another "gold standard" review! :thumbsup:

I have enjoyed every JETBeam light I've owned, and they are to be praised for their innovation and handsome design work. I simply am hoping that at some point the company establishes a permanent, consistent and helpful C/S presence here on CPF, a la Lumapower, Deerelight, etc. My impression is that they seem to be very visible when new products are announced, and then sort of fade away afterwards.....


----------



## dhouseng (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Jet-I pro 240 lumens doenst have as much output as mkII ibs 225 lumens??


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*



AFAustin said:


> I have enjoyed every JETBeam light I've owned, and they are to be praised for their innovation and handsome design work. I simply am hoping that at some point the company establishes a permanent, consistent and helpful C/S presence here on CPF, a la Lumapower, Deerelight, etc. My impression is that they seem to be very visible when new products are announced, and then sort of fade away afterwards.....


Good point - I've always found them quick to respond to questions by e-mail, but their presence here is somewhat minimal after initial launch (although they certainly seem to listen to CPF when it comes to design changes).



dhouseng said:


> Jet-I pro 240 lumens doenst have as much output as mkII ibs 225 lumens??


That's right ... because 240 lumens for the JET-I PRO would be using "bulb lumens" counting (i.e. theoretical max of the emitter). "Torch" lumens, taking into account how driven the emitter is, would be lower on the JET-I PRO. 

JETBeam took the same approach on the JET-I PRO as they did on their JET-II and MKII R lights - namely, not driving them at max possible output. This is mainly for thermal management and efficiency reasons. With the MKII IBS, they evidentally decided to give what so many asked for here - damn the efficiency and heat, and full steam ahead! oo:

The consequence in terms of runtime is pretty clear - on max on 14500, you get 22mins for the MKII IBS vs 75mins for the JET-I PRO.


----------



## dhouseng (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

any 5meter beamshots of this and the p3d Q5? can this light throw better than the p3dq5? which light can illuminate more at a further distance? but the 1m lux readings of mkII is lesser than the p3dq5, even though it has a tighter spot.


----------



## dhouseng (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

from http://www.light-reviews.com/jetbeam_jet-1_mk_ibs/review.html ,
can someone tell me why the runtime on Default High is longer than 50% ?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*



dhouseng said:


> can someone tell me why the runtime on Default High is longer than 50% ?


It shouldn't be. My engineering sample doesn't have the default high mode, but I can roughly estimate it (looks like ~80% output, according light-reviews and JETbeam's own published specs). Unfortunately, my light is tied up in a low mode alkaline runtime test right now, but I'll try a ~80% 14500 test next and let you know if I can reproduce the same effect.

But if you look at my NiMH 2650mAh run, you'll see something similar (i.e. higher output and longer runtime on max). In could be a general efficiency problem at just below maximal output. Further testing should help clarify ...

As for the P3DQ5, it is a bit of an apples-and-oranges comparison (different size light, 2 cells, etc.). Overall output of my P3D is higher than my MKII IBS according to my lighbox (but lower according to a ceiling bounce). Haven't tested throw at 5m, but I suspect there's not likely a huge difference.


----------



## magic_elf (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Does the reset function on yours work to get the default stuff?


----------



## woodrow (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Wow, great review! this looks like a very bright light. Thanks for everything.... output, runtime, pictures... if your review is not worthy of the reviews section....none of mine have ever been.... thanks for the hard work!


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Thanks for the support everyone. :wave:



magic_elf said:


> Does the reset function on yours work to get the default stuff?


Unfortunately not - the engineering sample was preset at 100% in both A and B, and I am not able to enter the special functions modes for SOS/strobe or reset. 

A full shipping version is currently en route to me, and runtimes on default Hi and Lo will be my first priority when it gets here.


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

Good Job. I've been waiting on a review of this light. I like the NDI and was hoping to see some new offerings in 14500 that were brighter. Still not sure if this is the ticket or not. I will spend some more time digesting your review. I think I would like to see a little more run time on max. I think this light is laboring just a little to hard to achieve max output. Low runtimes and Heat. This light needs a P7 :laughing:. I think I'm talking myself out of it.

Thanks For the review Selfbuilt.

Bill


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

FYI, I've just updated the main post with low mode runtime results on alkaline (an impressive 44hr 12min). That makes it nearly as efficient as the NDI on Lo with alkalines. :thumbsup:



Hitthespot said:


> I like the NDI and was hoping to see some new offerings in 14500 that were brighter. Still not sure if this is the ticket or not.


Yeah, the NDI is definitely the elephant in the room for those considering the IBS! Honestly, I can't see too many NDI users "upgrading" to an IBS (unless they really want the output on 14500), but it does make it a lot more interesting for those trying to choose between the two.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, Ramps & more*

AAAARRGH!!! :hairpull:  :mecry:

I am sooooo sorry about this everyone, but I've just realized most of my output levels on the IBS are off! Over the weekend, I noticed some of my older lights were given abnormally low readings in my lightbox.

Upon investigating further, I discovered that some debris had blown into my lightbox and was sticking to the light sensor partially blocking it!  I do all my runtimes with a cooling fan on, so this was probably a contributing factor.

I've blown the debris out, and lo and behold: my other lights (NDI, L1D, etc) are reporting exactly the same as before - but the IBS is actually about ~20% brighter than I originally reported here! I've been running new runtimes, and will update the main review later today.

Sorry everyone .... at least this explains the discrepancy between my original lighbox values and the ceiling bounce on the IBS - the lightbox was off! :shakehead


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

*Ok everyone - my revised runtimes are now up in the first post!*

Sorry for the original erroneous report (I need to clean out the inside of my lightbox more often! :ironic. The output and runtime numbers posted in the first thread now are all correct and consistent. I've reconfirmed the output levels of all the other lights in my review, and everything checks out. The lightbox is back to as good as new! :thumbsup:

The main differences now is the MKII IBS ramping data is a lot more linear, the output is lot more consistent with runtime (and as good or superior to the other lights), and the efficiency in most modes is pretty close the the NDI. 

The real shocker is seeing ~95 on my relative output scale for a 1AA light. oo: But that is consistent with what my ceiling bounce test (with a different lightmeter) and my own eyes are telling me - the MKII IBS is noticeably brighter than the L1DQ5.


----------



## gunga (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Oh wow, that's great to see Selfbuilt!

At least it's good to know the light does well when not in the dead zone of effieciency (just bleow max I believe?).

Great to see, maybe jetbeam is doing better than I thought!


----------



## merlocka (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I just got my light today. Your update makes sense because this little bugger is bright. I'm loving it. Couple of minor issues (body tube could be 1mm longer for better protected 14500 fit, switch stiff & a bit sloppy), but this is definitely a winner in my opinion.


----------



## southpaw (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

moving...


----------



## merlocka (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

FYI - I posted some outdoor beamshots of the MK IBS vs some other lights here:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195203


----------



## floodlight (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I just got my MKII IBS today. I assure you. As of now, this has to be the brightest EDC light you can get.

At 2 lumens, the light output is very usable as a long running emergency light. At 50%, it is brighter than the brightest level of my 120P. At 100%, it could light up a small room without any problem. No BS.

If you want the brightest little light available, this is it.

However, I do have to caution everyone that the light got very warm after I was playing with it continuously for 5-10 minutes at the 50%-100% output levels. Not hot, but very warm. Yes, I am using a AW 14500 with the light.

As suggested by the manufacturer, I agreed that no one should leave the light running by itself at 100% output for too long. Then again, the 50% output level is more than bright enough for almost any applications. Heat should not be a problem if you setup your 3 output selections wisely and use 100% output only once in a while.

I will continue to EDC my 120P. But from now on, I will also EDC the MKII IBS just in case I have sudden need for some "serious" lighting.

I would recommend it to anyone for EDC purpose.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



floodlight said:


> However, I do have to caution everyone that the light got very warm after I was playing with it continuously for 5-10 minutes at the 50%-100% output levels. ... Heat should not be a problem if you setup your 3 output selections wisely and use 100% output only once in a while.


Yes, I agree entirely with this assessment. Regular readers of my reviews will know that I favour keeping max brightness at lower levels for regular use (mainly for thermal reasons).

But with 3 set levels, there's ample opportunity to keep 100%/max in reserve for emergencies. My personal preference is A 5%, B ~60%, and C 100%.



merlocka said:


> Couple of minor issues (body tube could be 1mm longer for better protected 14500 fit, switch stiff & a bit sloppy), but this is definitely a winner in my opinion.


Good point about the switch - I too find it stiff, and I suppose "sloppy" is as good a word as any to describe flashing with it (i.e. no good tactile feedback unless you fully click). Frankly, a forward clicky would probably have been better for an interface that requires 3 rapid flashes in under a second to set brightness.

Of course, with 3 set modes, I don't imagine I will have much need to keep re-setting brightness levels. I do like the 3 mode pre-set feature.

Oh, and thanks for the exterior beamshots in your own thread.


----------



## FsTop (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Note that the dimensions published in this thread do not agree with a note that I rec'd yesterday:


> Originally Posted by BugOutGear_USA
> Outside diameter of tailcap is 19mm, battery tube is recessed in slightly at 16mm and the outside diameter of the head is 19mm. If it were any thinner it would probably be to fragile. Wall thickness of battery tube is approx 1mm.
> 
> Regards,
> ...



I guess I'll have to wait a few more days to actually get my hands on one and measure it, since the distributor does not even agree with his own published online specs...


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



FsTop said:


> Note that the dimensions published in this thread do not agree with a note that I rec'd yesterday:


I've just measured my engineering sample with my digital electronic caliper, and got the following measurements:

Exterior thickness:
Tail: 20.0mm
Body: 19.1-19.8mm (depending on where you sample, given not perfectly round)
Head: 20.9mm

Interior thickness:
Tailcap threads on the body: 1.5mm. 
Thickest part of the body: 2.7mm.

Oh, and the weight without battery is 46.5g according to my digital postal scale. 

Of course, it is possible the shipping version might be slightly different. I know for example that they have dropped the "II" after the MK label on shipping samples.
:wave:


----------



## FsTop (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Thanks - looks like Flavio needs to go back to measuring school...


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



FsTop said:


> Note that the dimensions published in this thread do not agree with a note that I rec'd yesterday:
> 
> 
> I guess I'll have to wait a few more days to actually get my hands on one and measure it, since the distributor does not even agree with his own published online specs...



FsTop,

You emailed us complaining that this light was too big at 21mm so I measured the light for you and those are the measurements. Not sure how this is considered "big", but don't shoot the messenger. The specs posted are manufacturers specs and not significantly bigger than our actual measurements. You should probably read CPF rules prior to posting a copy of email communications.

thanks,
Flavio
Bugoutgearusa.com


----------



## FsTop (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Sorry, Flavio, no offense meant, just joking. I'm just trying to find agreed-on on accurate measurements.

I should add that I have one of these on order, and I'm looking forward to it. I like the UI and the specs a lot - for me the size and pocketability will determine if I make it my EDC, so it's a big issue to me.

:candle:


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



FsTop said:


> I should add that I have one of these on order, and I'm looking forward to it. I like the UI and the specs a lot - for me the size and pocketability will determine if I make it my EDC, so it's a big issue to me.


I'm sure you'll like it, it's a nice light.

All these lights are approximately the same size, and I don't personally see that as a problem. What's more an issue for me is useability and grip.

Generally, I have preferred the look of the "smoother" lights (e.g. JB MKII, Fenix, Rexlight, etc.). But now that I've been EDCing the NDI for awhile, I find I've grown accustomed to the extra grip, and I actually now prefer it.

One thing I find that might be good for light makers to do is to start putting a little light knurling around the base of the head (i.e. like Fenix is doing now on its AA lights). This is helpful in prevent hand slip when activating the light - especially in cases where the clicky is a bit stiff (like the MKII).

But of course, that's specific for my hand size and how I hold the light - it may be different for others. I'd be curious to hear the experiences from other holders of both the MKII and the NDI ...


----------



## m13a8 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Awesome review! I ordered this light a little while ago, and it should be arriving Friday or Saturday. I'm very excited for this light to get here! I hope to make this my new EDC instead of my Surefire G2. I really like the output of this light, and the price! I've been following lights for a while, but I haven't ordered much because I'm in high school and I don't have a job yet. I'm sure this light will make an awesome addition to my humble collection.

I really like how it's possible to set the multiple levels (A, B, C), so I can set it to something very low on A and then something higher on B and C, and that it has no memory. This way I won't blind myself anymore.

Anyway, I think I rambled long enough, I'm very excited to get this light in the mail!


----------



## FsTop (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

+1 
Me too - mine is due next week.


----------



## merlocka (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



selfbuilt said:


> I'd be curious to hear the experiences from other holders of both the MKII and the NDI ...



I think I can throw in $0.02

It's going to fall down to personal preference, of course. To me, the AA lights fall into the "cool gadget" or "utility" category, and not so much the "tactical" category. So I'm not so much worried about grip, and the most tactical situation I get into is how to prop a forward clicky light up when I'm taking a leak at night.

For what it is, the NDI is just about perfect (except for those teeth on the bezel... ). 

Personally, I just prefer the single-input UI, tailstand, and minimal (or no) knurling. 

For similar reasons I like the Novatac over the L1.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I've received a few queries about the relative efficiency of the IBS circuit on NiMH in medium modes compared to other lights.

As regular readers of my reviews will know, I don't typically do NiMH runtimes in Med-Lo modes on most of lights. The reason for this is that runtimes could be quite long, and I don't want to let the cells accidentally run down to zero (very bad for NiMH, especially Eneloops). I only did it here for 50% flash mode, because I expected efficiency could be an issue.

To help sort it out a little further, I've just added the following "Med-Hi" NiMH comparison runtime to the main review:







As you can see, the IBS is less efficient at the "Med-Hi" level compared to the NDI and L1D, but this isn't surprising given JetBeam's comments in their sales thread. 

I plan to do further "low-med" runtimes when the shipping version arrives. But that will also involve going back and re-testing my other lights at Med levels. And it will be a few days at least before I can get to it (the lightbox is tied up with another light right now).

I'll keep you posted. :wave:


----------



## RGB_LED (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Another great review selfbuilt - I always look forward to seeing a new review from you! :goodjob: 

Looks like JetBeam is really starting to step it up and have begun addressing past issues with driver efficiency... As you have indicated, the MKII IBS is trading-off some runtime for output - guess it depends on what you're looking for.

Btw, I have some questions selfbuilt: most of the beamshots make it apparent that the MKII IBS has more output - is it as apparent in actual use vs. white-wall hunting? Also, it looks like it also has wider side-spill as well as a warmer tint, correct?
I look forward to seeing the other JetBeam reviews...


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



merlocka said:


> So I'm not so much worried about grip, and the most tactical situation I get into is how to prop a forward clicky light up when I'm taking a leak at night.


I hear ya - I was never overly enthused by the faux-tactical features of the NDI (the "teeth" especially, as they sometimes get caught on my holster). 

But I was thinking in terms of activating the light single-handed, using a thumb to hit the switch. Since I find the JetBeam switches require a fair about of force, I'm always a little concerned that the light will slip in my grip (i.e. the body of the MKII is very smooth, and I might accidentally push the whole light forward). A think a small ribbon of light knurling at the base of the head (as Fenix now does) would likely provide just enough traction to prevent hand-slipping.



RGB_LED said:


> Btw, I have some questions selfbuilt: most of the beamshots make it apparent that the MKII IBS has more output - is it as apparent in actual use vs. white-wall hunting? Also, it looks like it also has wider side-spill as well as a warmer tint, correct?


Yes on both counts. My initial reaction on firing it up at 100% on 14500 was: whoa, that's bright! Even without the L1DQ5 beside it, I subjectively had the impression it was brighter. In fact, it was the clearly visually brighter output in use (confirmed by ceiling bounce) that convinced to take a closer look at my lightbox (where I discovered the debris issue). 

I also agree JetBeam has improved driver efficiency over the original Jet-I PRO launch. I still need to do more med-lo NiMH runtimes to get a better feel for how far off they are from the competition, though.


----------



## Nake (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



selfbuilt said:


> But I was thinking in terms of activating the light single-handed, using a thumb to hit the switch. Since I find the JetBeam switches require a fair about of force, I'm always a little concerned that the light will slip in my grip (i.e. the body of the MKII is very smooth, and I might accidentally push the whole light forward).


 
If you don't mind losing the tailcap standing ability, switching out the boot will make it a lot easier to activate. I used one of the DX boots with the long nipple inside, cutting about 1/8" off. Makes a big difference in on/off and switching between light levels.


----------



## FsTop (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Where would one get a "DX boot"?

(It sounds like the thing they clamp on your car for over-parking.)


----------



## LEDdicted (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Here of course!

http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.tailcap


----------



## m13a8 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I just got my JetBeam MKII in today, it's amazing! Maybe I'm overly amazed at it because I've been away from lights for a while, but it's still a really nice light, and I love its size!


----------



## FsTop (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I got mine today, and it's excellent. I've owned Fireflys and other high-end carry lights, but this is the best so far. 

Setting and using the three levels is a real pleasure compared to doing the twist-and-shout routine with a twisty, and this thing puts out a truly amazing amount of light. I did order a dozen assorted-color DX Boots (for $2.10 shipped) to get a taller button for ease of use - thanks Nake and LEDicted!

My only single gripe is that it seems a bit fat for jeans-pocket carry, and kinda big for a keychain. 

Or maybe I should say that my keys seem kinda small for lightchain carry...


----------



## neophyte340 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

how does this lights 225 "torch lumens" compare with say a fenix p2dce premiums 180 lumens (not sure if thats torch or actual)
Im caught between the 2 for my new edc.


----------



## m13a8 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



FsTop said:


> I got mine today, and it's excellent. I've owned Fireflys and other high-end carry lights, but this is the best so far.
> 
> Setting and using the three levels is a real pleasure compared to doing the twist-and-shout routine with a twisty, and this thing puts out a truly amazing amount of light. I did order a dozen assorted-color DX Boots (for $2.10 shipped) to get a taller button for ease of use - thanks Nake and LEDicted!
> 
> ...




I know this a stupid question, but I've googled a while and still can't find the answer. How do I switch the tailcap boot? I'm not sure how and I'm a little afraid of damaging my new light.

Thanks


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



neophyte340 said:


> how does this lights 225 "torch lumens" compare with say a fenix p2dce premiums 180 lumens (not sure if thats torch or actual).


As it turns out, the P2D-Q5 on RCR and CR123A primaries looks virtually identical to the L1D-Q5 on 14500 and alkaline/NiMH - at least in terms of initial output. Runtimes would differ according to battery capacity. But you'll see the same general pattern as shown here for the L1D-Q5 (e.g. relative output levels, lack of regulated low modes on RCR/14500, etc.).



Nake said:


> If you don't mind losing the tailcap standing ability, switching out the boot will make it a lot easier to activate. I used one of the DX boots with the long nipple inside, cutting about 1/8" off. Makes a big difference in on/off and switching between light levels.


Thanks for the tip Nake. I just gave it a try, and you are right - it does make the switch much easier to activate. 

I also found trimming 2-3mm off the nipple of one the DX GITD boot covers worked best (it wasn't making a good contact if left untrimmed). Works like a charm, and now glows in the dark too! Of course, no more tail standing this way ... but I do like the feel. 



m13a8 said:


> I know this a stupid question, but I've googled a while and still can't find the answer. How do I switch the tailcap boot? I'm not sure how and I'm a little afraid of damaging my new light.


You need to unscrew the switch retaining ring on the inside of the tailcap (the red plastic disc with two small holes in it). The ideal tool for this is a pair of snap-ring pliers, but very fine needle-nose pliers or a good set of pointed tweezers will do. Insert the tweezers/pliers into holes and unscrew (i.e. counterclockwise).

Once it is out, the switch will fall out (and potentially fall apart - pay attention to how to re-assemble it). Once the switch is out, you can then unscrew the brass switch holder the same way you did the retaining ring. Once it is out, just replace the switch boot cover, screw back in the brass switch holder, replace the switch, and screw back in the plastic retaining ring.

The key here is to be careful with the plastic ring especially. Most makers use metal, but JetBeam's design is plastic. If you break this ring, your switch won't hold in place and the light won't work. Many here have questioned this obvious design flaw, but of course most people don't go around unscrewing their tail switches (except for us boot color obsessed type).  

The secret (as with everything) is really having the right tool.


----------



## m13a8 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

selfbuilt: thanks!!


----------



## bexamous (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I just got mine in the mail and brightness is definitely a strong point with this light . Actually the only two things that could be better:

1. Button is sorta hard to press. Its good enough as in it works... but if they ever wanted to improve the light they might wanna work the clicker. It is recessed enough that it shouldn't need to be hard to press.

2. The springs are a little weird. I only have AW 14500 batteries and they work perfect without any modding for anyone who was wondering. The first time I put the battery in however, the light wouldn't screw back together all the way. It felt like it still needed another turn or so. I didn't want to break anything so I just tried using the light and it wouldn't turn on. I then opened it up to look around and saw nothing wrong. I put it back together and I noticed it seemed to tighten back together all the way this time and what would you know, it lit up . I then tried taking the battery out and putting it back in a few times and I think the spring is sometimes causing a problem.... as though it isn't compressing correctly. It is like overlaping itself and becomming too thick. Again not THAT big a deal but I'm guessing if any batteries are just a hair longer it might start be more annoying perhaps?

Other than these I love everything else . UI is great, finish is great, its easy to hold onto yet not too much curling that is annoying for pocket lights... oh yea did I mention its bright? Even the default 'low' puts out a usable amount of light... you switch to the default 'high' and its a laughable amount of light from a AA light.

Oh yea I wish there was some way to get a clip on this light... anyone have any ideas?


----------



## phil000 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



LEDdicted said:


> Here of course!
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.tailcap



I was really lucky in the fact that I accidentally ordered these a while back for an 18650 light, and they were too small, but now that I have something to use them on...I have another problem:thumbsdow

I got the first plastic 'ring' out, but the metal one is REALLY well in there, any tips for removal? Right now, I'm using a small size torx bit and whatever else I can find to get it moving...

edit: problem solved, if you don't have the right tools look for a small philips bit screwdriver, for some reason that works much better on the bigger ring.


----------



## FsTop (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I took the new-today Jet-1 Mk. I.B.S. outside tonight, and noted two things about the beam:
- on the garage wall, it has a distinct bright ring about one-third out from the hot-spot to the edge of the spill, 
and,
- the center hot-spot is VERY BRIGHT on 14500, i.e. easily visible on trees 100 yds. away, but not so great for reading the restaurant menu on 2% low.

I'm kind of undecided whether this is the right light pattern for my usual uses, particularly since the LumaPower Avenger I received the same day is such a nice keychain clicky with an evenly-spread beam, and no programming needed. 

I love the way this is programmed, the flexibility, the brightness, and the battery life on AAA-size. 

I'm not at all crazy about ease-of-use and speed-of-use, due to the recessed button. With gloves on, it would be completely unusable. 

I guess I'll try it with the DX boot, and decide based on that.

What I really want is something about the size of an ARC AAA, with one ring to control continuously-variable brightness up to solar-flare level, and another to focus it down to a .5mm laser-beam...

Sigh - all of life is a series of engineering trade-offs...


----------



## FsTop (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

P.S. - as to the size of the shipping product, my Mk. II eyeball with magnifying glass and quarter-mm machinists scale, used on my Jet-1 Mk. I.B.S., comes up with 20.0mm head diameter, and 19.0mm at the tail-cap. Looks like it got a bit slimmer after the engineering samples, and the head is definitely 1mm fatter than the tail-cap, so that puts my measurements between Flavio's and the engineering sample. Believe who you will.

In any case, it's a nice feel in the hand, but the recessed button would be tough for larger fingers, and impossible with gloves. Must be a California-designed light...

The battery tube flutes and flats make it feel a bit slimmer in the hand, but I'd personally rather have an 18mm lightly-knurled tube and tailcap with no milled flats. And a button that protrudes - I have no use for tail-standing, but need the button to be instantly accessable. 

If I decide I can't live without the function and brightness of this light, I may have to Dremel off the tail-ring, to make the button protrude to where it is more readily usable.


----------



## merlocka (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



bexamous said:


> I then tried taking the battery out and putting it back in a few times and I think the spring is sometimes causing a problem.... as though it isn't compressing correctly. It is like overlaping itself and becomming too thick. Again not THAT big a deal but I'm guessing if any batteries are just a hair longer it might start be more annoying perhaps?




I think that's exactly what's happening. Same thing on mine. I was crunching AW 14500's (old protected version).

My solution was to remove the front spring. A small solder blob to make contact with the button-less 14500's does the trick nicely.

I've has some more time to spend with this light. Aside from the tailswitch (which I'm working on, the DX boots are great but I need my tailstand), this is currently my favorite light in my collection by far.


----------



## dhouseng (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

one question... why is the regulation graph on 100% slanting to one side on http://www.light-reviews.com/jetbeam_jet-1_mk_ibs/review.html 

but its a flat regulation in this review? arent they all the same? 

will it get dimmer and dimmer over the runtime?


----------



## FsTop (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

After using the I.B.S. yesterday, I've got a sore fingertip. 

I've come to really dislike the tail-stand ring, as it makes it very hard to get at the button. 

This design might work on a 123 light, where the tail-stand is big enough diameter to get your thumb into it to press the button, but on a 19mm AA tube, my index finger is the only way to press it, and the clicky is too stiff to be comfortable when used with a fingertip.

I guess I'll wait for the DX boots and try those, but the Dremel may be applied to this tail stand soon - it would shorten the length in the pocket, too...


----------



## FsTop (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

A drizzly cold morning here, so I got busy tinkering: aside from the obvious, my Jet-1 Mk. I.B.S. is now operable with a thumb. As you can see, I cut away the tail-stand except for one split-ring/lanyard slot. 

I'd still like to use the DX button to make it a little easier to press, but I can now use the light quickly with one hand, by holding it between first and second finger, and pressing the button with my thumb. The keys are held by my two small fingers, and keep the light from moving forward. If I grab it so I have to use my finger, it's a lot easier without the tailstand. And it still stands just fine on the button.









Removing the ring makes the light feel a bit shorter in the pocket, and the brushed finish is nice for grip.

As to the finish, I did the old EZ-Off trick to strip it, and then decided to leave it brushed, instead of taking the time to polish it. I used the green nylon pot-scrubber stuff, so I can maintain the finish in the kitchen sink when it gets nicked up.

At least for now, it's my EDC keychain-carry - a really nice light, both BRIGHT and dim.


----------



## importculture (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

That's a brilliant idea! I love this idea although I think I'm going to grind the tail stand ring into 3 separate pieces including the splitring hole that way I can still tailstand it. Thanks for the great idea. Almost did the DX rubber boot replacement.




FsTop said:


> As you can see, I cut away the tail-stand except for one split-ring/lanyard slot.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Wow, nice dremel job there FsTop. oo:

I kind of like that look, but for those not inclined to such major surgery, the DX boot replacement works pretty well too (although you loose tailstanding)



FsTop said:


> P.S. - as to the size of the shipping product, my Mk. II eyeball with magnifying glass and quarter-mm machinists scale, used on my Jet-1 Mk. I.B.S., comes up with 20.0mm head diameter, and 19.0mm at the tail-cap. Looks like it got a bit slimmer after the engineering samples, and the head is definitely 1mm fatter than the tail-cap, so that puts my measurements between Flavio's and the engineering sample. Believe who you will.


Interesting. My shipping sample should be in my hands sometime monday, so I will measure with my trusty digital caliper and report back. 



bexamous said:


> I then tried taking the battery out and putting it back in a few times and I think the spring is sometimes causing a problem.... as though it isn't compressing correctly. It is like overlaping itself and becomming too thick. Again not THAT big a deal but I'm guessing if any batteries are just a hair longer it might start be more annoying perhaps?


I experienced a bit of this on my original MkIIX and Jet-I PRO (to a lesser extent), but haven't had the issue with the IBS. I suspect its a general design issue of the spring and retaining ring in the tailcap, when used with some extremely long batteries (i.e. protected 14500). 

Even though I'm not experiencing it here, this is definitely a general design concern for long-term use (not so much for the light, but for potential denting/wearing down of the 14500 terminals). I'll add a note about this in the first post next time I update the review.


----------



## FsTop (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



> Oh, and the weight without battery is 1.51g according to my digital postal scale.



Amazing - I'd have guessed closer to an ounce-and-a-half. 

They must have used that floating aluminum...

:twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



FsTop said:


> Amazing - I'd have guessed closer to an ounce-and-a-half.
> 
> They must have used that floating aluminum...
> 
> :twothumbs


Sorry about that - it's actually 46.5g. 

Sometimes get the feeling my fingers are disconnected from my brain when I look back over what I'm typing ...


----------



## FsTop (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

BTW, the brushed finish idea didn't work out. The surface was showing marks after only a few hours of keychain carry, so I got out the metal polishing cloth, and took a half-hour to bring it up to a nice bright finish.

It looks even better now, and the smooth surface will be much more nick-resistant, based on experience with other lights.


----------



## Aussie Cheese (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

hi guys, i was wondering how you change the rubber boot in the tailcap?

i cant seem to unscrew the pcb i it

thanks


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



Aussie Cheese said:


> hi guys, i was wondering how you change the rubber boot in the tailcap?


From post #48:



selfbuilt said:


> You need to unscrew the switch retaining ring on the inside of the tailcap (the red plastic disc with two small holes in it). The ideal tool for this is a pair of snap-ring pliers, but very fine needle-nose pliers or a good set of pointed tweezers will do. Insert the tweezers/pliers into holes and unscrew (i.e. counterclockwise).
> 
> Once it is out, the switch will fall out (and potentially fall apart - pay attention to how to re-assemble it). Once the switch is out, you can then unscrew the brass switch holder the same way you did the retaining ring. Once it is out, just replace the switch boot cover, screw back in the brass switch holder, replace the switch, and screw back in the plastic retaining ring.
> 
> ...


If you plan to use the DX boot covers, you will need to trim 1-2mm off the protruding centre post of the cover for the best fit.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Anyone else having issues with their IBS? Mine exhibits a mode memory, even though the manual states it should have none. BOG says all the ones they've checked do the same thing and think the "no memory" statements are a misprint. But I haven't seen anyone here saying anything about it.

Also, I cannot program this thing with any degree of competence. I enter the brightness setting mode and turn the light off when the desired brightness is on. But when I turn it back on (even waiting for an hour or more) it has some strobe or signal assigned to it - even though I never entered the special functions menu. 

In addition, I cannot get this light to reset no matter what I do.

Do I have a bad light or is this model just that crappy?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



Dead_Nuts said:


> Anyone else having issues with their IBS? Mine exhibits a mode memory, even though the manual states it should have none. ... I enter the brightness setting mode and turn the light off when the desired brightness is on. But when I turn it back on (even waiting for an hour or more) it has some strobe or signal assigned to it - even though I never entered the special functions menu.


Definitely sounds like you have a bum light. 

If I understand what you are saying, it almost sounds like it's not recording the fact you turned it off. :thinking: Rather, it's treating your "off" as simply a flash. So when you are in the regular modes (A-B-C), turning off-on is advancing you to the next mode (as a flash would do)? And when you are brightness programming, turning off-on is moving you to special features strobe/sos modes (again, as a flash would be expected to do), instead of setting the brightness?

In any case, I've never experienced anything like that on mine. I would return it for a replacement.


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I hadn't thought about that way but, yes, that is exactly how it is behaving!

The thing is that BOG is telling me all the lights they tried are doing the same thing. That is why I'm asking here - I think they may have a bad lot.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



Dead_Nuts said:


> I hadn't thought about that way but, yes, that is exactly how it is behaving!
> 
> The thing is that BOG is telling me all the lights they tried are doing the same thing. That is why I'm asking here - I think they may have a bad lot.


Yeah, that's not a memory mode - that's a complete lack of "off" function! I suspect BOG just didn't understand what you meant. I'm sure if you tell them you can't set brightness levels at all, they will accept that for an RMA. Good luck!


----------



## Citivolus (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I can confirm that my Jet-1 MK I.B.S. does properly always turn on in mode A, and that all three modes are separately programmable.


----------



## FsTop (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Mine died entirely yesterday. It has no On modes, so to speak. While it was working, it worked as expected = always On to PosA.

Ah well - it's been a bad month for flashlights. Two of the three I purchased in the last month while seeking the perfect keychain light have died completely - only the one with a reputedly-unreliable clicky is still functioning for me.

At this rate, I may wind up with an ARC AAA again...


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



Dead_Nuts said:


> I hadn't thought about that way but, yes, that is exactly how it is behaving!
> 
> The thing is that BOG is telling me all the lights they tried are doing the same thing. That is why I'm asking here - I think they may have a bad lot.



We must of not understood your email to us. I just sent you a response in your other post. Please send it back to us for a replacement. 

Thank you,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Just an update:

Rather than sending me a full shipping version of the MKI IBS to compare in this thread, Jetbeam has decided instead to send me a Jet-II IBS to review. It arrived today, and all modes work as expected. I will be updating this review in a few days with more detailed comments on the IBS interface (since it's the same on all models), and my personal experiences EDCing the engineering sample MKII IBS (which I have been doing for the last couple of days).

I will do a full comparison on CR123A/RCR on the Jet-II, which I will post in a separate review. That review will focus more on the throw/output characteristics of the Jet-II, with a head-to-head comparison to the D-mini digital and Jet-I PRO. It will probably take me about a week or so to get that review done.

:wave:


----------



## Dead_Nuts (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



BugOutGear_USA said:


> We must of not understood your email to us. I just sent you a response in your other post. Please send it back to us for a replacement.
> 
> Thank you,
> Flavio
> BugoutGearUSA.com



Maybe I was less than clear when I first wrote to BOG as they have since been very helpful about letting me send the unit back. Also, I wasn't unhappy with BOG - I simply thought they may have received a bad batch of lights. Just trying to do some detective work. Turns out, we just miscommunicated.

It seems no one else is having the same issues; which makes me feel good about replacing mine. Thanks everyone for your feedback and help.

P.S. I have had to utilize BOG's customer support only twice, but they have been great both times!


----------



## LEDdicted (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I have a question, I couldn't find if it was already answered. I just received mine today. It does not have the silver die (core) cree. Mine is yellow just like my P1D-Q5. Are they all supposed to be silver, or does it just mean that my emitter was from a different factory? (Sorry if this has already been answered)
I don't have my AW 14500's yet to check max brightness, but it is still very bright on alkalines (it looks as bright as my IncenDio on high).

EDIT:
Nevermind, I found the answer over at the marketplace.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I've just updated the conclusion to the main post with my experiences after EDCing the MkII IBS for the last week. 

Here's my summary, relative to my NDI:

*MkII IBS advantages:*

Higher possible maximum output on 14500 (pretty much an even wash on standard batteries, though).
3 output levels you can set (i.e. 5%, ~60%, 100% works well for me in practice), instead of just one set-able level plus max on the NDI. This is a major point in the MkII's favour, as far as I am concerned. :thumbsup:
More elegant and refined look - but that's just my personal preference (the NDI's "tactical" look may be your thing ).
Can tailstand in stock form (but I find it more usable if you mod the switch cover so it doesn't - see below for discussion)

*MkII IBS disadvantages:*

Reverse clicky is stiff and harder to activate than the smooth forward clicky of the NDI. The mod suggested by Nake in post #41 helps a lot (see my follow-up post #48), but still doesn't let you momentary flash like you can on the NDI.
Although overall output is similar on lowest setting - my preferred output level - the IBS has a brighter and more defined hotspot than the NDI (the NDI has a relatively brighter spill and smoother transition from the hotspot). Result is that I find myself "following the bouncing ball" with the MKII's hotspot when walking around the house at night, which I never felt with the NDI. Note the difference isn't huge between the lights, but it is noticeable to me. :sigh:
Less "grippy" texture of the MkII - I'm always a little worried it will slip out of my hand. No worries with the NDI!

For my personal preferences and daily usage, I find the balance swings slightly in favour of the NDI, despite its lack of a set-able "medium" level. Plus it happens to have a warmer tint that I personally like (of course, that's a complete lottery - YMMV).

*Bottom line:* I see the two lights as roughly equivalent overall, and I'm sure most here would be happy with either. Just go with whichever one seems to best match your personal tastes and preferences. :twothumbs


----------



## sclemin1 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Thanks for the great review!

Just got my light a few days ago, the switch is much harder to push than earlier JETBeams. I tried a DX boot and it does make the switch work great,
but it can no longer tail stand.

There seems to be a design/machining problem on this IBS light. IMHO, Jetbeam should not have shipped the lights that way.
Here's another fix that makes the switch work like earlier Jetbeams.
(I can use the switch with my thumb now, but it's still a little stiff).

I used 120 grit then 1000, automotive grade sandpaper...

Update:
Be careful removing material from the top of the brass cap, taking off too much will cause
your light to not turn on. If you can, remove material from the inside of the cap.
Update 2:
Please read a few posts down, a couple other posters have very good alternative fixes for the switch!


----------



## TodToh (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Thank you for your useful review.
Can you compare it with Fenix T1 like it's advertisment.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



TodToh said:


> Can you compare it with Fenix T1 like it's advertisment.


I did a separate review of the T1 here:
Fenix T1 vs. Regal WT1: RUNTIMEs, pics - added new 2nd Edition WT1! 

Since the T1 is such a strong thrower, I only reported throw-adjusted values for the lightbox (my milk carton lightbox tends to underestimate the output of throwers).

However, I did do a ceiling-bounce test, and got 9.2 for the T1 on max on primaries (output is the same on RCR), which is close the 9.8 max I got here for MKII IBS (on 14500). 

Note that that even though I strive to be as consistent as possible in the ceiling bounce tests, there can be some variation in numbers that weren't taken at the same time. I would think the two aree pretty close in max overall output. And of course, the T1 has much better throw and runtime on 2 cells


----------



## Zenster (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



sclemin1 said:


> Thanks for the great review!
> 
> Just got my light a few days ago, the switch is much harder to push than earlier JETBeams. I tried a DX boot and it does make the switch work great,
> but it can no longer tail stand.
> ...


 
I mentioned this in another thread but I think it's worth repeating here:

I also didn't like the stiff feel of the switch of my new Jet I MK IBS so I played around a little and found a "fix" that other's may like as well.

What I did was to cut out a small round piece from an expired credit card that would slip into the inside of the cap so that it ends up as a 1/32" shim between the cap and the switch itself.
That allows the switch to make easier contact when you press it, and you don't lose the tail stand feature.
I'm happy with it for now, and if anyone else tries this and likes how it works to make the switch work easier, let us all know.


----------



## merlocka (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



Zenster said:


> I mentioned this in another thread but I think it's worth repeating here:
> 
> I also didn't like the stiff feel of the switch of my new Jet I MK IBS so I played around a little and found a "fix" that other's may like as well.
> 
> ...



I did a very similar thing. I actually used some material from Kaidomain. They sell plastic rings which sit on top of CREE Xlamps to protect from short circuits. The donut-holes of these plastic rings already have adhesive on one side, so they work great. Need to trim it down, but it sticks on the clicky head just fine.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Apr 29, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Just wanted to say thanks for a great review, it helped me in my quest.


----------



## FsTop (May 1, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Got mine back from BOG today - fast service and a new switch solved the problem, and it's a nice light with a great UI once again.

Cheers to BOG for his prompt turnaround.
:twothumbs


----------



## wbp (May 2, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I also wanted to say thanks for the great review. :thumbsup:

I bought a Jetbeam I IBS from hkequipment on eBay. They sent the II instead. They have NOT responded to any email or eBay messages. I was frustrated at first, but this thing is such a pocket rocket that I'm really tempted to just keep it. It outshines everything else I own (which is a few now). We had a power failure last night, and this was the light I grabbed when I went outside to investigate.

William


----------



## selfbuilt (May 2, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



wbp said:


> I bought a Jetbeam I IBS from hkequipment on eBay. They sent the II instead. They have NOT responded to any email or eBay messages. I was frustrated at first, but this thing is such a pocket rocket that I'm really tempted to just keep it. It outshines everything else I own (which is a few now).


That's too bad about the shipping error. Of course, these things happen sometimes with even the best of vendors (it's happened to me a couple of times with some well-known people around here - no names ). Hopefully hkequipment will make it right for you.

But as you've discovered, you might want to keep the Jet-II. As you'll see in my new review of the Jet-II, it does have some advantages over the Jet-I MK IBS. But of course, the beam profile is quite different, so it all depends how you plan to use the light.


----------



## truircutwdr (May 2, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



wbp said:


> I also wanted to say thanks for the great review. :thumbsup:
> 
> I bought a Jetbeam I IBS from hkequipment on eBay. They sent the II instead. They have NOT responded to any email or eBay messages. I was frustrated at first, but this thing is such a pocket rocket that I'm really tempted to just keep it. It outshines everything else I own (which is a few now). We had a power failure last night, and this was the light I grabbed when I went outside to investigate.
> 
> William


 
You got my JetBeam II IBS! They sent me the JetBeam I instead of the JetBeam II. They must have switched my order order around with yours.

Here's the link to the discussion:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2457920#post2457920

I now have 2 JetBeam I IBS. BTW, are you located in the US? I contacted them and this is the transcripts:

HK: _Sorry. It is our mistake. We will mail a replacement Jet II IBS to you asap. Would you mind to ship the package to our client within United States? Of course, we will pay you shipping fee. Hope it is ok. Sorry for inconvenience that may cause._

Me: _Thanks for the quick reply. Yes, I'll ship it back, no problem. Need shipping address and I am curious how you are going to pay for the return shipping?_

HK: _You are welcome. I mean you help us ship to our Buyer address in United States. You just keep it now is ok. We will inform you someone order Jet 1 IBS who locate in United States. Hope it is ok. Sorry for inconvenience that may cause_

Me: _Ok, I can do that but this second one has some white mark on the orange rubber tail button cap. I don't want to ship out to a customer and get blamed for a damaged light. Please give me your email address and I can take a picture of the light to show you_

I emailed him several photos and received no further respose so far.

I bet they are going to tell us to ship the correct lights to each other (If you're in the US). I don't mind doing that but this orange tail clicker has very obvious imperfections and I don't want anyone getting a light in this condition (I can't upload any attachments for photos for you to see some reason).

Keep me informed and I'll do the same from this end.


----------



## FsTop (May 2, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I tried the DX boot covers, and, for $2.10 shipped, I consider them a really good solution for the hard-to-operate button issue.

I tried a small thin washer inside the stock boot, and it worked pretty well, but the DX boot sticks up a couple of mm higher, and is easier to access as a result, especially with the tail-ring. The tradeoff is that it precludes tail-standing.

The DX boots also include a fairly bright GITD color - my OEM GITD button had a dark-blue inclusion in the rubber, and didn't glow all that bright.


----------



## truircutwdr (May 2, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



FsTop said:


> I tried the DX boot covers, and, for $2.10 shipped, I consider them a really good solution for the hard-to-operate button issue.
> 
> I tried a small thin washer inside the stock boot, and it worked pretty well, but the DX boot sticks up a couple of mm higher, and is easier to access as a result, especially with the tail-ring. The tradeoff is that it precludes tail-standing.
> 
> The DX boots also include a fairly bright GITD color - my OEM GITD button had a dark-blue inclusion in the rubber, and didn't glow all that bright.


 
Out of curiosity, what was the colors of the boots that your JetBeam I came originally with? My first came with a yellow one installed and a black spare. The second one (they shipped the wrong one) came with an orange installed and yellow spare.

Jack


----------



## FsTop (May 3, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

In the randomized Jet-1 button-color lottery, I got a GITD-yellow/green button installed (with blue inclusion - sort of looks like a ballpoint mark) and a spare black one.

Starts to sound like whatever they had in the 14-mm-button bin, doesn't it?

P.S. - The $2.10 DX buttons include international-orange ones.


----------



## wbp (May 3, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



truircutwdr said:


> HK: _Sorry. It is our mistake. We will mail a replacement Jet II IBS to you asap. Would you mind to ship the package to our client within United States? Of course, we will pay you shipping fee. Hope it is ok. Sorry for inconvenience that may cause._
> [...]
> Keep me informed and I'll do the same from this end.



Jack,
I just (finally) got an email from hkequipment, same wording except "Jet I". I replied that I would prefer to just keep the Jet-II and be done with it. We'll see what happens next.
I also noticed that the Jetbeam box has no external label on it - I can see why it is easy for them to make a mistake!
William


----------



## phantom23 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



wbp said:


> I also noticed that the Jetbeam box has no external label on it - I can see why it is easy for them to make a mistake!
> William



Jet-I Mk has new box with JET-I printed on it.


----------



## LEDdicted (May 3, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



phantom23 said:


> Jet-I Mk has new box with JET-I printed on it.



That's what mine looks like too.


----------



## truircutwdr (May 3, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



wbp said:


> Jack,
> I just (finally) got an email from hkequipment, same wording except "Jet I". I replied that I would prefer to just keep the Jet-II and be done with it. We'll see what happens next.
> I also noticed that the Jetbeam box has no external label on it - I can see why it is easy for them to make a mistake!
> William


 
William

I just emailed HK again and told them that I did not want to ship to a customer in this condition- it's actually spotless except the orange tail cap. I thought the JetBeam II's box is larger than the I's (11 x 10.5 x 4.5 cm).
Let's see what they say.

Jack


----------



## merlocka (May 5, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

While I'm still trying to get my switch better, just though I'd point out that a DX tailcap plus a bit of .75" heat-shrink tubing helps grip a bit, and provides a makeshift tailstand workaround.


----------



## Yapo (May 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Is the head of this light potted? and is the lense really made from Sapphire Crystal? because i was thinking of gettin this light and swapping in a UCL lens with their LDF to make it more floody...has anyone tried this? or know what size the lens is?


----------



## selfbuilt (May 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Hi all ... JetBeam has had BugOutGearUSA send me an actual shipping unit to compared to my ES, so I'm in the process of doing runtimes and will update this thread shortly. There's also minor build differences - details coming soon. 



phantom23 said:


> Jet-I Mk has new box with JET-I printed on it.


My shipping sample also came in the same sort of new box.



merlocka said:


> While I'm still trying to get my switch better, just though I'd point out that a DX tailcap plus a bit of .75" heat-shrink tubing helps grip a bit, and provides a makeshift tailstand workaround.


Thanks for the tip, as always. :thumbsup:



Yapo said:


> Is the head of this light potted? and is the lense really made from Sapphire Crystal? because i was thinking of gettin this light and swapping in a UCL lens with their LDF to make it more floody...has anyone tried this? or know what size the lens is?


I'm unable to open the heads of either of mine. Look pretty tightly sealed.


----------



## Yapo (May 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

Thx for the reply...i thought i read somewhere that jetbeams heads could be taken apart fairly easily...now i'm wondering if i should get 1 now, although the UI sounds perfect...the max and min output seem great as well but the runtime on the medium-ish modes dont look so good for AA's and i was wanting to get a light with a smoother beampattern/hotspot to spill as i dont have a floody low output light yet for walkin around the house at night/reading...:sigh: my current "low" output light i use is the Olight T10 Q5 but the hotspot is way too tight for walking around with and also the spill isnt very wide and its low output isnt very low either. Would you say the beampattern of the jetbeam is alot better than your Olight T15 for walkin around with in pitch black?


----------



## LEDdicted (May 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I am able to open the head on mine. NO glue at all, just screwed in tight. There are slots down the sides of the light pill. It is nearly impossible to see them and you need very thin tweezers (or something similar) to get down to them. Alternately, you could very carefully turn the pill out using the tiny holes in the ICB.
Here are some not-so-great crappy cell phone camera pics pics:








You can sort of make out the slot down the outside of the pill.
The lens is 18mm in diameter.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



LEDdicted said:


> I am able to open the head on mine. NO glue at all, just screwed in tight. There are slots down the sides of the light pill. It is nearly impossible to see them and you need very thin tweezers (or something similar) to get down to them. Alternately, you could very carefully turn the pill out using the tiny holes in the ICB.
> Here are some not-so-great crappy cell phone camera pics pics:
> 
> 
> ...



oo: :wow:


----------



## selfbuilt (May 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*



Yapo said:


> Thx for the reply...i thought i read somewhere that jetbeams heads could be taken apart fairly easily...Would you say the beampattern of the jetbeam is alot better than your Olight T15 for walkin around with in pitch black?


I haven't had a lot of success with other JB heads either (e.g. my MKIIX never wanted to come out, although I know many have reported unscrewing the pill easily).

Compared to the T15, the stock beam pattern on the Jet-I IBS is much better for night time walking. Spillbeam is wider and the hotspot is a lot less focused (plus of course the low mode is a lot lower). The Jet-I is actually pretty good for this (although I prefer my NDI for it's slightly brighter spill area). 

If you can't get your head open, you could always try a layer of glad press-n'seal on the outside of the lens to diffuse it (i.e. cut to fit opening exactly). That's worked well for me on other lights. 



LEDdicted said:


> I am able to open the head on mine. NO glue at all, just screwed in tight. There are slots down the sides of the light pill. It is nearly impossible to see them and you need very thin tweezers (or something similar) to get down to them. Alternately, you could very carefully turn the pill out using the tiny holes in the ICB.


Nice job LEDdicted. I don't have anything fine enough to slide down the sides (I'd also be a bit worried about scratching the anodizing on the threads). 

I have only tried twisting the ICB itself, but haven't been able to budge it that way. Obviously this is likely to be variable from one light to the next, but I know from experience not to try forcing the ICB too much ....


----------



## LEDdicted (May 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam Jet-I MK IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

I will take some new photos when I get home with a "real" camera.
One other thing I'd like to mention, I found that using the stock switch boot (with the small nub cut out) from my Nuwai Q3 and an o-ring spacer between it and the end of the switch tube, makes the switch much easier to click while retaining the ability to tailstand. My only minor gripe with this setup is a slightly larger gap between the body and the switch.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 6, 2008)

*Re: JetBeam MKII IBS Review: Runtimes, Beamshots, Pics, & Ramps - UPDATED!*

really thinking about this one, comparing to NDI and IncenDio...


----------



## selfbuilt (May 6, 2008)

Just updated the main post with results and pics from the SHIPPING version of the Jet-I MK IBS. :thumbsup:

Runtimes are not very different, but the default Hi and Lo output levels are now included.

A number of build differences have been noted - see the first post for more info. The most significant of these is the tailcap spring.

:wave:


----------



## 04orgZx6r (May 6, 2008)

Selfbuilt, thanks to you I received my Jet-1 yesterday, I've been playing with it ever since. I love it.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (May 7, 2008)

Oh, and as far as the switch goes, I found that a thin piece of plastic glued straight to the end of the switch, not the "boot", makes a huge improvement. Makes me really like the light a lot better.


----------



## Yapo (May 7, 2008)

Thx i guess i hav no excuse not to get 1 now! but i still have to wait till tomoro for my $0.50 to transfer to my paypal account since my paypal balance was that much short of the jetbeam!


----------



## Centropolis (May 7, 2008)

Anyone has any information on the shipping version having a longer spring and not able to fit protected 14500s properly? Anyone is experiencing this problem or some people can actually fit protected 14500 in it? I have the AW ones.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (May 8, 2008)

Centropolis said:


> Anyone has any information on the shipping version having a longer spring and not able to fit protected 14500s properly? Anyone is experiencing this problem or some people can actually fit protected 14500 in it? I have the AW ones.



We just got a shipment of the AW protected 14500(black label) and they fit just fine.

Hope that helps,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
US JETBeam Distributor


----------



## Yapo (May 11, 2008)

hey does anyone know where i can get a 18mm GITD o-ring and GITD tailcap from cheap? or is DX the place to go? because they seem to only have the o-ring in a light blue colour...The Jetbeam doesnt come with any GITD tailcap does it? Is the 14mm ones from DX the right size for it?


----------



## bexamous (May 11, 2008)

"really thinking about this one, comparing to NDI and IncenDio..."

I like the Jet1 much more than the IncenDio... I really think the levels are too close on IncenDio. I have my Jet1 setup as ~30%->80%->5%. The first level is the same as the IncenDio's medium... but the high is much brighter and the low is lower than IncenDio's high/low modes. Also I HATE the memory feature on the Incendio... I never know what level it will be when I turn it on... and because the levels are close I don't actaully know until I cycle through. Jet1 is proving to be a real nice light... IncenDio is more of a let down in comparison.

The advantage of the INcendio is its shorter, both lights are same thickness btw. And the clicky is better.

(BTW If you end up wanting an IncenDio, msg me if you want one cheap)


----------



## FsTop (May 11, 2008)

My JetBeam was supplied with black and yellow (GITD) tailcaps. 14mm tailcaps from DX fit with a little trimming, and can correct the "can't push it hard enough" switch issue.


----------



## momonbubu (May 12, 2008)

ive got "hiss" sound if I set mine between 20% brightness and 50% brightness (with two flashing in hidden mode), but i couldn't hear that if i set mine below 20% or above the 50% signal.

Is that normal.? (it happens in both eneloop or primary AA lithium)


Giandi


----------



## selfbuilt (May 12, 2008)

momonbubu said:


> ive got hissing sound if I set mine between 20% brightness and 50% brightness (with two flashing in hidden mode), but i couldn't hear that i i set mine below 20% or above the 50% signal. Is that normal.? (it happens in both eneloop or primary AA lithium)


Yes, this is normal. It's not uncommon for the electronics of PWM-based lights to "hiss" at the lower output levels. I hadn't noticed it before on my Jet-I MK, but it is indeed there in the lower modes (faint, but noticeable). Listening closely, it does seem louder in the middle of the range - but I can still just detect it as low as 5% if I'm in a very quiet room (barely detectable).

Even at its peak hiss, it is a lot less lower than most other PWM lights I own.

:wave:


----------



## phantom23 (May 12, 2008)

My Jet-I IBS doesn't make any sound.


----------



## momonbubu (May 12, 2008)

Thanks selfbuilt, I thought mine had short circuit and will blow up anytime . hehe. 


Cheers mate.
Giandi




selfbuilt said:


> Yes, this is normal. It's not uncommon for the electronics of PWM-based lights to "hiss" at the lower output levels. I hadn't noticed it before on my Jet-I MK, but it is indeed there in the lower modes (faint, but noticeable). Listening closely, it does seem louder in the middle of the range - but I can still just detect it as low as 5% if I'm in a very quiet room (barely detectable).
> 
> Even at its peak hiss, it is a lot less lower than most other PWM lights I own.
> 
> :wave:


----------



## Yapo (May 13, 2008)

I just got shipping confirmation today for my Jet-I IBS! i cant wait to get it!


----------



## aleksios (May 13, 2008)

I got Jet-I MK IBS from hkequipment and it has old style tailcap with sharp edges.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 13, 2008)

aleksios said:


> I got Jet-I MK IBS from hkequipment and it has old style tailcap with sharp edges.


That's odd - can you post pics? 

None of my old-style tailcaps (e.g. MKIIX, C-LE V2) will fit on the MK IBS, since the threading diameter has changed (both at the head and tailcap).

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## aleksios (May 15, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> That's odd - can you post pics?
> 
> None of my old-style tailcaps (e.g. MKIIX, C-LE V2) will fit on the MK IBS, since the threading diameter has changed (both at the head and tailcap).
> 
> Oh, and :welcome:



Hello and thanks!
Threading are ok, everything works fine and i im very happy with it, just this detail..


----------



## Yapo (May 15, 2008)

I expect to get mine from Hkequipment early next week...hope mine looks as good as yours! my UCL LDF lens for it arrived today...hope it works


----------



## beeboy02 (May 15, 2008)

aleksios said:


> Hello and thanks!
> Threading are ok, everything works fine and i im very happy with it, just this detail..


 
Same as my Jet I Mk IBS from Ebay(SCOPEANDLASER).
It has old style tailcap with sharp edges and not a silver core Q5.
Everything is O.K.


----------



## gadgetnerd (May 15, 2008)

Yapo said:


> The Jetbeam doesnt come with any GITD tailcap does it?



Mine came with an orange tailcap installed, and the yellow spare is actually GITD (not very bright, but it does glow).


----------



## selfbuilt (May 15, 2008)

beeboy02 said:


> Same as my Jet I Mk IBS from Ebay(SCOPEANDLASER).
> It has old style tailcap with sharp edges and not a silver core Q5.
> Everything is O.K.


Interesting, thanks for the pics guys. I'm guessing the eBay vendors are selling lights that are at least partially assembled from older body/tailcap inventory with revised circuits. :thinking: Shouldn't be a problem as long as those are indeed Q5s in there.


----------



## gadgetnerd (May 15, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Interesting, thanks for the pics guys. I'm guessing the eBay vendors are selling lights that are at least partially assembled from older body/tailcap inventory with revised circuits. :thinking: Shouldn't be a problem as long as those are indeed Q5s in there.



My eBay Jet-1 IBS has the new silver Cree, only problem is that the die is off centre under the dome ->asymmetrical beam. All in all a great torch for teh $ though.


----------



## truircutwdr (May 19, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> Interesting, thanks for the pics guys. I'm guessing the eBay vendors are selling lights that are at least partially assembled from older body/tailcap inventory with revised circuits. :thinking: Shouldn't be a problem as long as those are indeed Q5s in there.


 
I have 2 JetBeam I-IBS purchased from HKequipment with HK serial #s 18 digits apart. It is obvious that they are assembling these lights with parts from various runs or from various suppliers. The serial #s are also not an indicator of when or where the lights were assembled (Alexsio's HKs serial #s fall right between mines). Since the lights themselves do not have a serial #s etched on them, I'm guessing all the finished lights were sent together to a "main office" where the warranty cards were then placed inside the box.

Both of my lights have the newer style tailcaps but have different:
1. Finish (one is lighter than the other)
2. Pill (one says JET.BEAM.COM vs JET.BEAM on the other)
3. O-rings (18mm vs 16mm. One light has 2 18mm o-rings for the head.)
4. Lengths (see below).

I also noticed that if I interchanged the heads with each other, besides the color not matching, the lettering will not line up between the head and the body. It seems one light had the pill screwed in more further in the head causing much less gap between the the head and body therefore also reducing the overall length of that light by about 1/2mm.

Jack

Update:

I can no longer screw the head back in with the 18mm o-rings without damaging it ! Have to use the 2 extra 16mm o-rings that was supplied.
Did anyone else get their lights with the 18mm o-rings installed?


----------



## Fitz (May 19, 2008)

I've had mine for a couple of weeks and was having a maddening time trying to get into the programming mode. I finally replaced the 14500 battery with an Energizer AA and was able to make it work first try. Put the 14500 back in and all is well now. Not sure why it won't work with the 14500, but I'm happy with the 3 modes now!


----------



## Yapo (May 19, 2008)

I just got mine from HKequipment an hour ago...
Mine has JET.BEAM on the pill and it has the newer style tail but the HA is a a little lighter than the rest of the light.
The cree has the yellow backing and not silver.
It came with orange tail cap installed with the yellow spare.
The dark cree ring is fairly big and visible
i'm not sure about the o-ring size but the ones on the head side do look a little bigger but i measured the size of the spare one to be 15mm.
Also the tail screws on alot tighter than the head does. The head seems to screw in a little too easily but i guess i can always use it as a twisty light!
The threading seems fairly nice and deep though.
i still need to find something to take the head apart so i can put my UCL lense with LDF in it...


----------



## Yapo (May 20, 2008)

woo i finally got the head apart!!!
after a fair few scratches to the bottom of the pill and reflector...there appeared to be 2 dabs of glue on the thread of the pill which was annoying as it made unscrewing it very hard. 

I cleaned off the glue with some alcohol. the o-ring at the lens is actually flat like a washer which is why it appears to stick out so much. 

I replaced the lens with a 18mm UCL lens with LDF in it and screwed it back together...the lens is slightly thicker than the stock lens which led to half of the 2nd o-ring on the body showing when screwed on.

The beam is nice and floody but still with a slight large hotspot.

I'll have to figure out a way to get the head to screw down further...i might have to remove the o-ring on the lens completely...I was thinking of putting a proper GITD o-ring there but it'll probably make the problem even worse since the stock 1 is quite thin.


----------



## Yapo (May 25, 2008)

After using the light for the last few days ive noticed that it feels fairly heavy/solid and smooth... i agree to what some others have said that it needs alot more knurling. 

Also i noticed on mine that the laser engraving on the head and body doesnt line up very well and as well with the notch on the tail like some of the pics ive seen. The color of the writing is also alot duller/grey compared to other pics.

I've swapped the stock lens back in to it as after a few days of use with the UCL with LDF it felt more like i was using a directional lantern/lamp instead of an actual flashlight and it did "kill" the throw as warned on the site which made it only useful for indoors/short range use.

I've got mine set to minium output > 20-30lumens > Maximum output which seems to work great for me. i do hear a very faint hissing sound on the medium mode when i put it next to my ears as someone else mentioned before.

Also on Maximum output the tint becomes noticably warmer. i noticed this when my battery was getting abit lower as the maximum dropped to the same brightness as my medium mode at 20-30 lumens.

Oh yeah i was wondering...is anyone using the lanyard that came with it?
because the metal might wear away the HA in no time as theres so much space to move around in the big holes on the tail.

I just ordered some GITD o-rings from DX and also a stack of 10mm magnets for possible use between the switch and boot. I'm currently using a few pieces of plastic i cut out whiched helps abit with turnin on/off and changing modes now only require a light tap of the finger. I wonder if the magnet will be strong enough to hold it on to anything. 

Also has anyone had any experience with the 18mm OP reflector from DX?
because to me the reflector in the jetbeam doesnt seem textured enough but any possibility of getting rid of the dark cree ring would be good, while i'm at it.


----------



## gadgetnerd (May 26, 2008)

Yapo said:


> woo i finally got the head apart!!!
> after a fair few scratches to the bottom of the pill and reflector...there appeared to be 2 dabs of glue on the thread of the pill which was annoying as it made unscrewing it very hard.
> 
> I cleaned off the glue with some alcohol. the o-ring at the lens is actually flat like a washer which is why it appears to stick out so much.
> ...



What tools did you use Yapo? I tried a few times to get mine apart but couldn't find anything thin enough to fit into the notches either ide of the pill.


----------



## Yapo (May 26, 2008)

yeah i couldnt find anything thin enough either... i used a pair of old dividers, that i have lying around for theses sorts of things, as i've never gotten around to gettin some needle nose pliers/tweezers and poked them into 2 of holes on the circuit board of the pill. It took me a fair while to get it out as i mentioned there turned out to be a dab of rubbery glue on 2 sides. by the end 2 of the holes were bigger than they started off being and there were a few scratches around them.

The reflector didnt have any glue on it but it still took me a fair few mins and scratches to get it out.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks Selfbuilt for the reviews and the pictures!

This flashlight has to be the worlds brightest AA flashlight? Like a Fenix L1D but with the performance of the TK10 sounds too good to be true! 
What then to do with my TK10? I can see no reason to use a 1 or 2xCR123 flashlight when a single AA flashlight does the same job and during nearly the same time.

Regards, Patric


----------



## Nake (Jan 2, 2009)

I found that putting one of these disc magnets between the tailcap switch and the boot makes operation easier with your thumb while still retaining tail stand ability. 

http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3461


----------



## danpass (Jan 13, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> _*..............*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So, where can someone (in the U.S.) get THIS particular model?


----------



## Nake (Jan 13, 2009)

danpass said:


> So, where can someone (in the U.S.) get THIS particular model?


 
Nowhere I know of. You just missed a couple for sale in the marketplace. You could make a WTB post.


----------



## danpass (Jan 13, 2009)

Nake said:


> Nowhere I know of. You just missed a couple for sale in the marketplace. You could make a WTB post.



Thanks ......... I just put in a WTB with trade (my Fenix L1P)


----------



## Cemoi (Jan 20, 2009)

Nake said:


> Nowhere I know of.



Is this a discontinued model?
I don't see in on JetBeam's website.
Can it still be found outside the USA?

As far as I understand, none of the current JetBeam models is as compact as the Jet-I MK IBS: they all have a bezel much wider than the body. Am I correct?


----------



## Nake (Jan 20, 2009)

The last place to have any, that I know of, was a store in France. I believe you're right about the compactness of other models.


----------



## Cemoi (Jan 20, 2009)

Nake said:


> The last place to have any, that I know of, was a store in France.



You are probably talking about Neolumen. I've just checked but their JetBeam page does not mention this model any more. Thanks all the same for your answer.


----------



## Nake (Jan 20, 2009)

Cemoi said:


> You are probably talking about Neolumen. I've just checked but their JetBeam page does not mention this model any more. Thanks all the same for your answer.


 
I should have said, the last place to have any, but sold out about a month ago.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Mar 23, 2009)

I bought a MKII X on CPFM a short time back.

I'm glad PWM is fast in the newer models because it's WAAY noticeable in this MKII X!!

I just did the taller button thing. It helps but the switch and the plastic holder look like crap!

Now I read that unless I buy one of these off CPFM I couldn't get one.

I think based on this MKII X (which looks and feels good anyhow) I'll go for a Liteflux instead!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Apr 1, 2009)

PlayboyJoeShmoe said:


> I bought a MKII X on CPFM a short time back.
> 
> I'm glad PWM is fast in the newer models because it's WAAY noticeable in this MKII X!!
> 
> ...



Not sure I understand but is yours a Jetbeam Jet- I Pro v. 2.0? Trade for a new Proton Pro?


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 1, 2009)

Mine is a MK.II X

Either (well shoot, can't find the book just now) Med/low/high/strobe (I think) or Turbo/Strobe/5/10/20 etc. or something like that.

The brighter it is of course the less PWM.

But at very low output I can dang near SEE it pulsing.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Apr 2, 2009)

Beacon of Light said:


> Not sure I understand but is yours a Jetbeam Jet- I Pro v. 2.0? Trade for a new Proton Pro?


No as JET-I MK.II X was basically the first Cree version (a P4 bin) of the old 1xAA style of the original JET-1 MK.1/MK.2 (have both). The JET-I Pro your thinking of is a different style, with a bigger head and basically a 1AA/14500 version of the JET-III Pro.

In fact the JET-I MK.II X is in a picture beside the IBS version and compared with in first post of this very thread.

Yes the Jetbeam naming scheme was a bit confusing in past... an example thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2608704&postcount=2 before the JET-III-M came out.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 2, 2009)

Flashfirstask?later said:


> No as JET-I MK.II X was basically the first Cree version (a P4 bin) of the old 1xAA style of the original JET-1 MK.1/MK.2 (have both). ... Yes the Jetbeam naming scheme was a bit confusing in past.


Ain't that the truth. 

As flashy pointed out, the Jet-I MK.II.X was the first Cree (P4) version of the original Jet-I form factor. I tested the PWM of the MK.II.X and found it to be 120Hz in most modes (the sensitivity of my setup doesn't allow for measurement at really low outputs). I believe the PWM of the earlier MK.II was just under 100Hz.

The MK.II.X was followed by the MK.II.R (originally named because it was going to have a Rebel, but JetBeam eventually released it with a higher output bin Cree instead - Q3?). I don't know what the PWM freq was on that one.

The Jet-I MK.II IBS (as it was first called) had an undetectable PWM frequency and was the first iteration of the IBS continuously-variable interface. This light was subsequently renamed the Jet-I MK.I IBS during development, and then finally called the Jet-I MK IBS when the shipping version was released. AFAIK, it is no longer available anywhere.

The Jet-I PRO (non-IBS version) had a different form factor and defined output levels. It was replaced by the similar-looking Jet-I PRO IBS that has a revised IBS interface (i.e. lower max output on 14500 than the Jet-I MK IBS, but more linear ramp on standard batteries). PWM remains undetectable. AFAIK, this is the only 1xAA light currently available from JetBeam.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 2, 2009)

selfbuilt said:


> AFAIK, this is the only 1xAA light currently available from JetBeam.



Element


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 2, 2009)

All I can say with any degree of certainty is that this MK.II X has three wires, a rather toward to the blue side tint and bothersome to MY eyes PWM at the lower output levels.

I think it might go on my trade page over at CPFM....


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Apr 2, 2009)

StarHalo said:


> Element


Other then the SS variety lol


----------



## bexamous (Jul 29, 2009)

Is this light ridiculously bright? I bought this when it came out and I've noticed lights since don't ever seem as impressive.

Selfbuilt, are numbers comparable between all your reviews?

Eg the Jet1MK IBS from this review shows 95 for 'output' and 9.8lux in ceiling bounce.

Comparing these numbers to data from 18650 lights in JetBeam RRT-2 review... there is really only 2 lights that are brighter than this? Seems odd.


----------



## Lagerregal (Jul 30, 2009)

I think you are right. I sadly destroyed my mk IBS a few days ago (my fault), but till then it was my brightest 1AA light. Now i am trying to find a acceptable replacement.
In comparison to the most actual lights it was really hard-driven (my sample pulled about 2A from a fresh 14500). Most light today seem to be driven between 700mA and 1A, what is better for the lifetime of the battery and the LED... 
After I destroyed it I examinded the driver and noticed some discoloration of the board due to the heat generation. But I edc'ed it for about 15 month and never had any problem or malfunction.
So I think i will get another Jetbeam, the Jet-1 pro 3.0 q3 5a... which is obviously overall not as bright, but has better throw, better runtime and better color rendition. Would be nice to see that light with its new IBS-driver reviewed by selfbuilt, too


----------



## selfbuilt (Jul 30, 2009)

bexamous said:


> Is this light ridiculously bright? I bought this when it came out and I've noticed lights since don't ever seem as impressive.
> Selfbuilt, are numbers comparable between all your reviews?
> Eg the Jet1MK IBS from this review shows 95 for 'output' and 9.8lux in ceiling bounce.
> Comparing these numbers to data from 18650 lights in JetBeam RRT-2 review... there is really only 2 lights that are brighter than this? Seems odd.


Yup, the output, throw and ceiling bounce numbers are all comparable between my reviews - my testing setup hasn't changed. The original Jet-I MK IBS was driven incredibly hard on 1xLi ion (as were some earlier generation 1AA lights made toward the end of the luxeon era). JetBeam soon reduced max output to more reasonable levels for long-term stability and battery runtime.



Lagerregal said:


> So I think i will get another Jetbeam, the Jet-1 pro 3.0 q3 5a... which is obviously overall not as bright, but has better throw, better runtime and better color rendition. Would be nice to see that light with its new IBS-driver reviewed by selfbuilt, too


Could be, I'm in discussion with a dealer for that one  ... but I have a backlog of half-a-dozen or so lights to get through first, so it would like be a while even if I receive one.


----------

